# Z24 carburetor issues



## slvr720 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey folks, I am looking for some info on the carb I have... online searches are coming up dry.
What I have...
-1984 720 with a Z24
-Hitachi carb (with choke & manual idle air mixture) the only numbers I can find on the body are *015B 36E*
-I had pieced together an engine, and bought this "rebuilt" carb, which came with the remains of a Sorensen rebuild kit. 


Here's my issues; 
The truck will fire right up when cold, and runs fine on the choke. As soon as the choke starts to open it dies. If I hold the choke closed it will run all day... idles fine, revs up, etc. The fuel level is at the white dot in the sight glass while this is happening. I have replaced the filter by the tank, and fuel delivery seems to be just fine. I've pulled the carb and disassembled, and it appears to have been halfheartedly cleaned. The body is spotless, jets are shiny but there is still some sediment visible. I'm wondering if the guy that worked on this maybe changed or mixed up the jets. Can someone point me towards an IPL or some form of breakdown/diagram so I can check the work? 
Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds like a massive vacuum leak to me.


----------



## slvr720 (Nov 26, 2010)

I checked the hoses, and found nothing. Also it's not trying to idle high or surge at all 
One thing I noticed when I opened it up this AM is when power piston assembly was peened in place, the mating surface was dinged up. Possible leakage there?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I wouldn't think enough of a leakage to cause it to make you have to basically close the choke to make it run right.
If it's a big enough vacuum leak, it might not be getting enough gas to idle high or surge until you close off the choke.
I don't have a breakdown for you, but I would think that there's gotta be one floating around somewhere.
If you say it looks like it's been halfway cleaned, maybe that halfway cleaning jammed some crud down into the fuel passages that feed the jets.
Almost sounds like it's time to start from square one and do a complete clean and rebuild of the carb.


----------



## slvr720 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm going to completely disassemble and dip the carb, but I still don't know for sure if the jets are correct. The search continues...


----------

